# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  What helped you

## Silky Johnson

Hey everybody!  1st post and all...  

So I am kind of starting out.  I don't even have a tablet yet.  But I have been working with GIMP for a couple weeks now and am starting to get my feet under me.  I am looking to make campaign maps and battle maps for a Roll20 environment as a hobby for now but I want to get really good at this.

What helped you out the most?  Was there a Udemy class you really liked or a book you bought that really helped?  There are so many tutorials here, is there one you thought really helped the most when you started out?  What about software?  All I need is Gimp? 

Thanks everybody
Silky J

*edit*

Yeah sorry...  There are a few threads out there I am looking at.  It must be a common question.  What can I say, it was early in the morning.  Still, I would welcome any comments.

----------


## Tiana

Sure, all you need is Gimp. I've never used it but it works for many. Any photo editing sort of program will do. I use Clip Studio Paint. It's often cheap on Black Friday.

Popular software specifically FOR mapping includes things like Wonderdraft (I haven't used it) and Other World Mapper (I have used it and have a few recent maps posted using it, since you can set a grid up in it it would work excellently for Roll20 maps).

The only things I've bought are resources, like texture packs, and programs. I've never paid for knowledge. I have paid for Other World Mapper, World Creator (a 3D map program), Affinity Photo and Designer, and I plan on buying CrazyBump and Lazy Nuzmei. If you use Windows the last one is a stabilizer and ruler kit for digital art, very useful, and pretty low cost.

Hardware, a tablet for sure. I've always gone Wacom and I've worked up from a 6x8 Graphire to a 24 inch Cintiq. Every model I've tried has been reliable and hasn't broken before I upgraded. I've regifted several tablets due to their sturdy reliability. A used tablet is often fine, you just might want a new pen.

Look at lots of maps. Like, lots of maps. And draw lots of maps. Yeah, that's basically about it.

Also, Old Maps Online.

----------


## Frost Birch

I use GIMP for my roll20 maps and my own module maps. It is a useful tool and can be used for many creative styles. You can add brushes for different styles or make your own

If you have questions about GIMP, I'll answer if I can though I am no expert.

FB.

----------


## Silky Johnson

Thank you both!  

Tiana:  I really appreciate the input.  Old Maps online looks dope.  I look forward to using it to fine tune map details like contour or rhumb lines....  

FB:  What plug ins do you wish you played with from the start?  I have installed a Gimp manager to sort things like brushes and patterns.  But when I am trying these tutorials it feels like I am saying to myself, "Man MY Gimp won't do that".  lol

----------


## DrWho42

i've used _campaign cartographer 3_ although admittedly it was a bit difficult to learn at first.

----------


## Frost Birch

> Thank you both!  
> 
> FB:  What plug ins do you wish you played with from the start?  I have installed a Gimp manager to sort things like brushes and patterns.  But when I am trying these tutorials it feels like I am saying to myself, "Man MY Gimp won't do that".  lol


What version of GIMP are you using? I find the version 2.10.12 has everything I need for the type of maps I make. What style of maps  do you work with?

FB.

----------


## Silky Johnson

Thanks...  I have seen pretty amazing results from Campaign Cartographer.  As you said, I am not sure I would like the CAD interface.

----------


## Silky Johnson

I am using the same version of GIMP...  I will get it, just takes time I guess.  My current project, I am using KMAlexanders tutorials on 18th century mapping coast lines with his 17-18th century map brushes to create a worn looking map with a hand drawn feel while also making a companion map of the same area that is realistic in detail using some other GIMP tutorials like RobA's Simple Mountains in GIMP and arsheesh's tutorial on trees.  I am struggling more with the realistic map.

Mountains
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ead.php?t=4335
Trees
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=10009

----------


## JoshStolarz

What has helped me most is consistency. Seriously, just force yourself to draw at least a little bit every day and you'll be surprised where you end up. Of course you should try to follow tutorials and such, and I have a few on my own website, but ultimately those are only as helpful as you are consistent.

I also highly recommend picking three other artists who you really admire and literally trace their work until you understand how they're doing it. Copying for the purpose of learning is extremely valuable, and by copying from multiple sources you will find that you end up producing something unique to you.

- Josh

----------


## Jaxilon

For me it's just keeping at it. 
My artistic skills were primarily with traditional media and I had never done anything with digital tools when I started here.

I started with a mouse but life got a lot better when I bought a wacom.

I started with Gimp for my painting and used Inkscape to do the labels. Eventually I moved to photoshop and have used that ever since although i'm starting to look around into other programs as well just because I pay so much for photoshop.

I could hardly get through a tutorial without getting out into the weeds. I don't know why, I think I just like experimenting or I just can't stick with the boring-ness of the instructions? In any event I was very frustrated that I couldn't produce things digitally that were as good as what I did traditionally. Because of my limited time to make maps and art I'd say it took me about a year until I was able to feel happy with what I was doing with Gimp.

Also, posting WIPs on this website and getting the feedback even when at times I didn't understand what others were saying. It all helped me improve. It's important to be able to hear what people say before you decide to ignore it. Sometimes what they say doesn't matter but sometimes it does and if they took the time to let you know what bothered them you should always take it as a gift. Use it to get better even if maybe at times it chaffs a little because you just spent a bunch of time on the thing they are pointing out. You will find that doing something over again even when you hated doing it a second, third or even forth time will create a better piece.

Join in the monthly challenges even if you know you aren't likely to win, look at it as education. There tends to be some regular feedback there that at times isn't found in other threads. Besides, playing with those who are doing really well forces us to improve our game. If you learn just one technique during a challenge then you are a winning.

Even if you create maps using software procedures instead of hand painting it there is a lot you can learn from the people here.  

Lastly, remember this is a huge forum and it's easy to miss stuff. Sometimes you post and don't hear back for days. Sometimes people look at what you are doing and don't know how to make it better in which case some will not say anything so just keep at it.

Like I said, don't give up and you will get there.

----------


## Wired

I started out with GIMP and a tiny Wacom tablet, so you could say the only investments I had to make to get a start in mapping were time, effort, and around $80. By and large, GIMP will do everything for you that you need, though I've come to find Photoshop more accessible (not that I could claim any mastery of the program). There's no one particular tutorial that I could point to that gave me an "Eureka!" - moment; but most tutorials still _will_ help you.

----------


## Tiachren

I found GIMP quite difficult to paint in, I use it for colour editing and final touches. If it doesn't work for you Krita (free) is also on par with photoshop but with less features. Also Inkscape (free) is a good program if you want to make vector art.The style tends to be quite clean and minimal though. Just for reference attached is an art style I have managed with Krita. No formal digital art training for this, just *A LOT* of trial and error.


Good luck and wishing you the best with your map!

----------

